# Does she look in foal?



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

This is Izzy. She's had me guessing all summer if she is or isn't in foal, I was told she might be when I got her. I finally felt a kick the beginning of Jan and a few more since then so I'm going with she is. Her belly, what there is of it, has also been changing shape and hanging out more one side then the other and a few times been really big for a day then back to this. I was told her breed date was March 27. These pictures are pretty bad but it"s the best I can do with my phone, she does look a little bigger in person. Actually I'm pretty pleased with myself figuring out how to resize them and get them posted here, LOL!

The 4th picture is from June. The last from Nov. and the rest last night. I had to add the one with her tongue stuck out, that about sums up her opinion of having her picture taken!


----------



## nappolisgirl (Jan 25, 2018)

What do her teets look like?


----------



## Miniv (Jan 25, 2018)

Is she a maiden?


----------



## Taz (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't think she's a maiden, she looks too stretched out for that but I don't think many foals.

Her teats have gotten thicker for a couple weeks now, if that makes sense, but no bag started. There's a bit more to them in the morning then down when she comes in at night.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 26, 2018)

Personally, it's hard to tell just from the pictures, but if you've felt kicking, then there you have it..... With her longer body she may not show side to side until her tummy "drops" toward the end.....and her bag will continue to develop, especially in the final couple of weeks.


----------



## Mona (Jan 28, 2018)

My guess based solely on the photos and information provided here would be no, to me, she doesn't look like she is.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 30, 2018)

I agree with all the comments you have been given . It is hard to tell from the pics and based on them, I would say she does not look big enough for a mare that was bred in March 2017.

BUT................... You have said you have felt kicks , so I think its great you are going with "She is". Many mares carry higher up in the rib cage and even though your not too sure if shes a maiden or not, It could be why she Just doesn't look as big.

Its better to be safe than sorry , keep us posted with some updated pics when you have time.


----------



## Taz (Feb 15, 2018)

Well, I took these two nights ago. She has dropped a bit when I look at her in person but I don't think the pics are showing anything.

She still doesn't have much of an udder and no other physical signs but she is looking unhappy at night. She's been stopping eating(unheard of!) and doing some tail swishing and head tossing or standing shifting back legs and turning to stare at her belly every so often. She hasn't been willing to lie down on her side for about a week except for two nights ago when she looked like she was having a few small contractions? Both back legs would stick straight out and then relax again while she was wide awake. Not eyes closed with the usual sleeping, twitching, paddling I'm used to seeing. She also spent some time rubbing her bum really hard on the paddock gate yesterday.

I have twice now felt a "buck" and then something I couldn't feel that startled her enough to jump a bit, poor girl.

Anyway, she has a foal monitor on and a camera in her stall and I'll see what happens.


----------



## Mona (Feb 15, 2018)

One other things to keep in mind just in case she may be in foal and in case you are not aware...no fescue as it prevents milk from coming in and if she does foal, baby will have nothing, and especially no colostrum which it needs!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 15, 2018)

Was March 27th her only breeding date ? Any chance that she may have been bred a little later ?

All the things you are noticing she is doing are good signs that she is pregnant, and I think its great your preparing yourself that she is.

When you take the next lot of pics, stand a little further back when taking the one from behind. If you could grab one of her udder too.

Keep us posted when you have time.


----------



## Taz (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks, I don't think fescue is an issue around here but I will check into it more.

I don't trust what I was told about her breeding but I know it couldn't have been any later than the end of April.

I'm going to wait to post more pictures until there is hopefully something to see in them!! I will get one of her udder, it's just been fill in the teats but last night it felt like she had something starting up near her belly, we'll see....

Could you answer a question? I read somewhere else that you shouldn't take the bag off the foals nose until you know there is no hip lock. My instinct would be to clear their nose as soon as the shoulders were out if not before. What do you do?


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 18, 2018)

We clean sac off foal as soon as head is far enough out.

Even if foal is possible hip locked, the placenta could already be unattacted to uterus. We have had mare lay down and deliver foal with the placenta right after that.

Three times out of four we missed the delivery and lost the foal. Never got out of sac.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you, that makes me feel much better! Well sort of..... I'm still worried about something going wrong and not being able to fix it but as long as I'm there I can do as much as I can.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Feb 19, 2018)

We have been breeding for about five years.

The first year we lost two foals(early abort and not getting out of sac) with three alive. Second year had two live foals, no losses. Third year had four live foals and two losses (both foals did not get out of sac). The following year we had two miscarriages and no one else settled.

Year after that had three live foals and one death (difficult birth and foal died). The next year after that had two live foals, no losses. Last year we had six live foals, lost two foals and a mare (one foal died 12 hours after birth due to difficult birth, second foal died in utero and mom died from infection.

We are expecting 10 foals this year.

Most of our foals last year were born before I got out to the barn (don't have a camera or alarm). They were up and had nursed.

Yes there is times something will happen but not everytime. Just think more on that little baby running around your property.


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2018)

You're right, I'll be thinking about the little one running around






This is what I found this morning. The udder picture just shows a lot of hair( clippers do not happen in her world) but I can feel more fill in her teats than yesterday. Do you think she's just doing things 'her way'?


----------



## Mona (Feb 21, 2018)

Now in these photos, I do think there is a possibility she could be in foal. The udder though...AT LEAST a month off if I were to guess.


----------



## Taz (Feb 21, 2018)

Hahaha, a possibility she could be, that's where I've been since I got her.

I have been wondering about her going longer with it still being winter(although you can't tell the last couple days being warm and raining) and with her not being in very good shape when I got her. She was very fat but looked like she hadn't had good nutrition and she shed out and got a 4 inch winter coat in July. It took her until Sept/Oct to start looking good. I'm guessing that could make the foal need a bit longer to cook?

Stupid question about the test for RH factor with the foal. If you take blood from the cord aren't you getting some of the mares too? Doesn't matter since you're also getting some of the foals? Thought of this at 2am while watching the mare sleep.....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2018)

I agree with Mona, these last lot of pics are a lot more promising.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 22, 2018)

quote: taz "Stupid question about the test for RH factor with the foal. If you take blood from the cord aren't you getting some of the mares too?
Doesn't matter since you're also getting some of the foals?" end quote

No stupid questions Taz! You can test with the foal’s blood and the mare’s blood OR colostrum to determine antibodies present so yes doesn't matter.


----------



## Taz (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks. I was going to do it anyway, if/when a foal shows up, but the clarification helps.

Teats were a bit more filled this morning and hard, although I'm sure they'll go down as usual after she moves around for the day.


----------



## Taz (Mar 1, 2018)

This is where Izzy's at as of this morning. No signs of her vulva relaxing but she does clamp down everytime I pick up her tail.


----------



## Taz (Mar 1, 2018)

What I meant was she clamps her tail down so could be tightening everything up. Wishful thinking...


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 1, 2018)

If she is clamping her tail, she is not ready.

A mare close to foaling loosens up back there. It comes to you taking the tail to lift and she is unable to clamp it close to her butt.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2018)

I see a definite change in her udder compared to the last pictures.

I would most definitely be leaning to "yes" pregnant now.

As MMM has said above , her whole back end will start to relax as she nears foaling. You will notice eventually she wont be able to clamp her tail down when you pick it up.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

As of last night there weren't any big changes. She's still having good and bad nights and had some more small contractions a couple of times. She got me this morning by having one big one after a couple small ones, maybe,maybe....not. Are the contractions normal? She really can't do this for ever can she? I don't know how you all do this, I'm going to lose it soon




WHINE!

Just heading out to get them out and fed, hopefully she made some big changes overnight!!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes they can do that, its called being a pregnant mare.

They will get you hooked, than lead you on your days. Maybe even weeks.

When you are beyond exhausted, they will then "maybe" present you with their little bundle of joy.

It will all be worth it when it is finally over and the foal is here.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

I think he stuck a whisker out and decided to stay put for a while, too cold. Not that I can blame him, I'd like to stay in bed till spring is really here too.

He moved back last night and is now filling up her flank again but sideways and her udder seems to be in a holding pattern.

Busy day today so no afternoon nap and I have to leave my poor mother here on foal watch (panicking most of the time) while I'm more than an hour away so it's a good thing she doesn't look like anything could happen any time soon. Looking on the bright side





Thanks for the support, I'm sure I'll be back whining again soon


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 8, 2018)

Sounds like she is moving ahead perfectly. All these foaling signs are perfectly normal. She is making sure you are on your toes.

Towards the end of her pregnancy , there is going to be less room , so you are going to notice her trying to get comfortable. She may butt rub , scratch, bite at her sides, lay flat. These are all perfectly normal things.

How is her udder compared to the last pic you posted ?


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

This was her udder three mornings ago. It's hard in the morning, softer and down some at night, hasn't changed since then but she seems to go on hold for a bit then get a little bigger again. It would be great to come in one morning soon and have it filled right up but I'll take any moving forward and be happy.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 8, 2018)

Usually their bag will "deflate" after be turned out. The day the bag does not go down after a day of turn out, be prepared for a baby soon.

Had a mare last year that when she was turned out in the am her bag was huge. Clear, sticky fluid was expressed. That evening, her bag was even bigger. Fluid was sticky and milky white in color. She foaled around 10 pm that night.


----------



## Taz (Mar 9, 2018)

Watching and hoping for that soon. It was a little bigger again this morning and more spread out front to back at the top near her belly.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 9, 2018)

Definitely moving forward.

I am goibg to take a guess and say you may have a baby within a week. No promises since the mare and baby may decide to hold out.


----------



## Taz (Mar 9, 2018)

Absolutely understood, no promises, but you just made my day!!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 9, 2018)

WOW


----------



## Taz (Mar 10, 2018)

Her udder is bigger again this morning, nipples are half the size they were yesterday, still not a real bag just two big teats that went down by last night. Tail still tight, foal still sideways. She is now very sensitive to being touched anywhere but the top of her back. I got a couple seconds to check her udder and then she'd had enough. Jumping and spooking about nothing and squealing and jumping if any of the others come near her in the paddock. Poor thing, she must be so uncomfortable.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 10, 2018)

They can get irratable thats for sure!

Could you do new photos of her full body from the side and one from the back? also one of her udder, hold the tail to the side and take the photo from the back.

Remember before she gets too close clip that hair on her flanks and belly so the foal doesn't ingest it. Are you feeling active foal movement?

Since I mentioned the clipping and I'm saying this from experince, If (like me) you ever clip or brush any hair inside a pen that the horses have access to -- pick it up and dispose of it.


----------



## Mona (Mar 10, 2018)

One more thing to mention...even though she is jumping and squealing when you try to touch her udder, I suggest you continue to do it even if against her wishes, because just in case you need to help get the foal to nurse, or even milk her to get colostrum or milk for baby afterwards, it is critically important that you are able to. Try tying her to a wall of some sort and just stay at her side, facing towards her tail end, speaking calmly to her and rubbing/touching her all over, and ever so slowly working your way towards her udder. Retreat a little further away each time she allows you to move forward. Just keep working your way toward her bag but just slowly with the forward/retreat rubbing, all the while speaking calmly and reassuringly to her.


----------



## Taz (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll get pictures in the morning. Haven't felt any movement for about a week and a half. Trying not to worry about that especially since I've only felt the foal about 5 times, he's very quiet.

Clipping isn't going to happen, I'd have to tranque her and don't think I should with a foal. I'm not happy about it. I am shedding her out every night and hoping that will help......





I'm trying not to bother her too much but I'm not leaving it with her saying no to being handled. Lots of rubbing/scratching and advance and retreat until she says OK especially with her udder. I've done tons of it to get rid of the fear she came with. She was defensive then and if she couldn't run away would kick/bite without making contact. No kicking now just cranky mare.


----------



## Mona (Mar 10, 2018)

Sounds like you are right on track with what you need to be doing then.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 10, 2018)

One thing that may help with handling her udder is get a bucket of warm water, a drop of liquid soap, and a soft rag and try washing gently...including between the teats. She may even LIKE it.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 10, 2018)

We have a new mare that doesn't like her milk bar area touched. She will swish her tail, strike at her belly, and sway back and forth.

The first time I tried to clip her belly, she kept trying to kick the clippers. Tried again about two weeks later and she held still for the most part. Had to go slow. Still hates having a booby check every morning.


----------



## Taz (Mar 11, 2018)

Well after complaining that she was being cranky she was back to her usual self last night. I even got to push at her belly a bit and the foal gave me a twitch ( I call it a fish out of water flop when they do that) so I know he's still doing OK in there. She had a really good night, I didn't even see a tail swish, and is still in a great mood today. Her udder has gone backwards a bit but that's normal. I'm going to try to post her pictures again in order so no one has to go back and forth to compare them. I'm hoping you can see something going on that I don't, she is taking her own sweet time. 349 days today going by the breed date I was given. I keep thinking she's going to make some big changes quickly or this baby is going to be REALLY overdue. I understand wanting to do things your way but PLEASE!!

Jan 24




Feb 13


----------



## Taz (Mar 11, 2018)

Trying this again...

Feb 13




Feb 20






Mar 1






Mar 5




Mar 10 night




Mar 11


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

Is this her first foal?

Some maidens can go longer. I had two first timers go 354 and 355 days. Alao have heard of some going as long as 365 days with no problems.


----------



## Taz (Mar 11, 2018)

I almost got it right. Ignore the second side shot at the end. Here's her from behind that should have been there.


----------



## Taz (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi MMM

She's a rescue and I have no history on her. I'm guessing not her first foal, her teats were longer than my full size mares when I got her in the summer but that's all I'm going on so ??????


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 11, 2018)

From the milk bar picture she still needs to fill more. The nipples will point straight down. Her vulva still needs to elongate and relax. She is still trying to get the baby perfect, so no worries.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 11, 2018)

Taz I t hought about that last night...that sometimes a person just cannot clip a mares belly at all for one reason or another. I realized that I made it sound like it had to be done, sorry. It is easier, since it gets all the hair out of the way, but currying well will also take care of a lot of the extra hair. You are doing good! I hope she has it soon for you.


----------



## Taz (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks Debby, currying for all I'm worth and I'll be keeping a close eye on the munchkin to catch any issues from it early. No worries


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2018)

If you look at the pics you have taken from behind, you can see the foal is still riding sideways. She will roll and roll and roll as she gets closer, until the foal is lined into position.

Your doing a great job.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2018)

It's a boy!!!!! Black I think.

She had him at 5 this morning. About 1/2 hour of stage 1 labour and as I was going out to watch from the tack room (100ft from the house) and wait for her to start pushing she lay down, had one contraction and he popped out. Wasn't expecting it to be that fast, wow. She didn't look ready last night. Not much bag, no v, no elongating. Her milk wasn't in but pumped some colostrum and gave it to him. Ran to the local repro vet for milk replacer and domparidone at 9, by the time I got back she had skim milk and he was latching on. I pumped some when I got back and got that into him to be safe but have't given him any replacer. He's getting small amounts but nursing every 10-15min and then standing to sleep. He either hasn't figured out to lie down or doesn't want to, oh, just lay down! Yay!! Well, for a couple seconds then back up, I guess he'll get there?

Anyway, his energy looks OK but I'm thinking of giving him a big top up of replacer before going to bed if it doesn't look like she's stuffing him full. That will give him over 12 hours of colostrum since the replacer stops them from being able to absorb it, or so the vet told me.Yes? No? Any suggestions from the pros would be appreciated. Other than that they both look great, she's a wonderful mom and is happy to let me in and do with the foal.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 17, 2018)

he' adorable sooo cute usually grays are born black and blacks are born gray ????? ??? glad they are doing fine, best of luck oh, does he have a name?


----------



## Miniv (Mar 17, 2018)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Not sure about the milk replacer affecting colostrum absorbsion. Personally, I would focus on him getting as much colostrum as possible for his first 24 hrs.

There is a simple test your vet can give after that to make sure he has enough antibodies. Talk to him about that.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2018)

No name yet, nothing seems to fit. Suggestions are welcome though.





Vet coming tomorrow for a blood test to check antibodies. She can also give him plasma if it's needed.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 17, 2018)

We were told by our vet last year that the milk replacer would cause the foal not to absorb the colostrum.

I would keep an eye on him. As long as he is not getting weak (not getting up or not trying to nurse), I would wait for the vet.

At first, the babies will only nurse for short periods. Also may be trying to figure out laying down. I have seen our babies lay down and then get up right away.

In a couple days he will figure it out. I had a foal figure out how to nurse from mom when she was laying down within 24 hours. She just laid there, didn't care.


----------



## Taz (Mar 17, 2018)

That's what he's doing. Lies down then jumps right back up. He's nursing a lot now but will drop his head and sleep 'in position' then wake up and either go back to it or have a canter around mom a time or two then go back to it. I'm thinking some of the nursing is because he's not really sleeping. He's stronger than he was this morning. I think a good flat out sleep and he'd turn into a monster.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 17, 2018)

Congratulations!! He is precious! I Love to hear "he/she popped out" too bad we don't know that beforehand lol ...would save a lot of sleepess nights. He is pretty but so is his mom. Good luck with him. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Mona (Mar 17, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Hard to say in the light of the barn, but he looks to be a silver dapple maybe?? I would not interfere with the milk replacer unless it is very much needed, which it doesn't sound like it is. The best milk for him is from his dam, and especially for colostrum sake.


----------



## Taz (Mar 18, 2018)

I've named him Oliver. He's doing much better today although last night wasn't fun. By 7 he was starting to not look as good so I had to give him some milk replacer, it picked him up really fast. Izzy had to have more banamine around 9 and wasn't wanting him touching her until it kicked in so I watched them on camera for a few hours to make sure they were doing OK. He had a big nurse then wandered around looking a little dazed, trying to sleep standing up but falling over instead, roling a lot, and then went back for more food so I stopped worrying he was colicy and kept watching until he finally fell down and stayed there sleeping for 45 min. That was only the second time he had slept laying down. Got a bit of sleep after that but 40 min later he was walking into walls and not being able to find mom well, almost no nursing but energy looked OK. So I mixed up some formula and went out to feed him. Well, as soon as I turned the lights on her pirked right up, cantered around the stall a couple times, went straight to mom and had a good feed. He can't see when the barn lights are out, I never wold have thought about that. I left a flashligh on and he was great for the rest of the night and I got a bit of sleep.

Vet came this afternoon. She thinks he might be very very mild dwarf because of his size(10-12lbs), femurs are short and his eyes are bulgy. She's not concerned about that and thinks he will either grow out of it mostly or not have any real problems. His bite is fine and his hearts good. His eyelids turn in so he's getting cream in then 3-4 times a day and hopefully he will grow out of it so we don't have to do surgery but her clinic is 30min away so that's at least easy. His IGg came in at 400 or slightly above so I'm watching carefully for a month but again she said they normally don't have a problem, here's hoping.

I will try to get a couple better pictures of him so everyone can see how cute he is. He's the most wonderful grey colour, too bad he wont stay like that. Super sweet little guy, going to be spoiled rotten so it's a good thing Izzy is willing to tell him no, I don't think I'll be able to for a while.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2018)

Congratualtions Taz, He was certainly worth the wait.


----------



## Taz (Mar 20, 2018)

As of last night Ollie has caught up to where he should be and even felt like he has put on weight this morning when I moved him to a neighbors stall for more room and light. I think I'm supposed to get of here now and move any pictures and questions to the mane forum. I seem to be on e of 'those' mothers so pictures will be up there later.

Thank you, thank you, thank you everyone, you were great!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2018)

Great to hear Ollie is making good progress.

And hats off to you, for following your gut from the start believing she was pregnant


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh by the way, I was close. I told you back on the 9th, you would have a baby within a week. She foaled 7 or 8 days later. I'm good, just not on my mares.?


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you for letting us all be a part of your journey with this pretty mare! I look forward to popping over to see his photos.

--- About what you shared that your Vet said to you....I know sometimes it's hard to tell since they'll change so much in their first weeks, But in your current photos I don't see what she described, I just don't see anything that says dwarf at this time.


----------



## Taz (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Debby, I saw what she was saying but wasn't thinking dwarf either. She does lots of foals and is wonderful but doesn't have a lot of mini foals. I'm choosing not to worry about that and it really helps that you don't see it


----------

